# [SOLVED] Asus p4s800-MX audio



## Jroen (Nov 15, 2008)

Hey,

I'm having a problem with my audio from the Asus p4s800 mobo
I've found the right driver, tried to install it, but it simply doesn't work
From the moment i try to install, my pc reboots

anyone knows how this can be solved ?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Asus p4s800-MX audio*

Hi,
Is this the driver you are trying to install:
http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&model=P4S800-MX&type=map&f_type=4

Select your OS (XP)

Let me know.
Bill


----------



## Jroen (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Asus p4s800-MX audio*

Not really 

i've tried installing that one, but when i double click the intall.exe it just doesn't do anything ... it won't install !!

i was trying to install wdm_A406 when my computer crashed

After googling a bit i found some posts saying that driver would do the trick as well ...

Most people are saying i should buy a sound card  (but i'm a cheapo ! )



UPDATE
well, i've managed to open the install.exe file by going to config, not letting windows search on the internet for drivers but choose ur driver manually etc, but there still is a problem.
At first, it told me there was no alcxwdm.sys file, i've downloaded that and now it's giving me other errors (saying there's no soundman.exe etc ... )

I can close all those errors saying i don't want to install those programs
My pc continues installing the driver and reboots again ...

This is getting annoying


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Asus p4s800-MX audio*

XP SP3 may cause this issue.
Is this a new install of your OS?
Bill


----------



## Jroen (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Asus p4s800-MX audio*

Yes
I previously had XP SP2, this is the new install with SP3

Thanks for confirming what i thought
I'll unistall SP3 and reinstall SP2
( good thing windows knows their updates might screw things up
they also say how to downgrade your system  )

Big thanks !! ray:


----------



## Jroen (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Asus p4s800-MX audio*

Damn
downgrading doesn't work
I found on this site how to downgrade
but neither of the three given options work for me
If i do the first ( config screen -> software ) it doesn't display windows xp SP3
The second isn't an option, since sp3 is automatically installed on my cd of windows xp
The thirth solution doesn't work either
It says it can't find $ntservicepackuninstall$\spuninst
I did check spelling errors 

any other way to downgrade SP3 ? ( SP3 wasn't an update, it was automatically installed )


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Asus p4s800-MX audio*

Hi:wave:,
The link you gave is not English, so I do not understand it. SORRY:sigh:

Do you see SP3 in The ADD/REMOVE Programs?
Are you able to remove it there?

If not, you may have to slipstream XP and SP2 to CD and do a reinstall.
DO NOT install SP3 until ALL of your drivers are installed and running correctly.
Bill


----------



## Jroen (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Asus p4s800-MX audio*

Ah well, I wasn't able to uninstall SP3, since it was integrated in my xp cd
I didn't feel like formatting, so i bought the cheapest sound card i could get my hands on -> problem solved

thanks for your help anyway ;-)


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

I am glad you have the sound issue resolved.
To bad you could not get the On-Board sound working.
Bill


----------

